# EOS 1Ds MkII and Mac mini - is tethered shooting possible?



## Kuja (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello! 


I have an aging (but still going strong) EOS 1Ds MkII.


I'm using an old PC for tethered shooting,
but due to size/bulk i would like to get a Mac mini.

I'm not interested in laptops since I want to keep my 24" monitor.


Is anybody here successfully using (or has used) a 1Ds MkII connected to Mac mini's firewire port?

If yes, what _exact_ version of Mac mini an what _exact_ OSX version.

What is/was the software configuration?

Canon EOS software, Aperture, Lightroom or CaptureOne?


On Canon's web site I have learned that my camera is supported by EOS Utilty 2.7.2
and that it requres MacOS X v10.4 - v.10.5:

http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0200096615.html


What about firewire port - is Mac mini's port compatible?

Minis from 2007 have firewire 400 port, minis from 2009 have firewire 800 (cable adapter will be required).


Canon says that firewire port must be "OHCI compliant" and that Texas Instruments firewire chipset is recommended.

My 1Ds MkII refused to work with some PC laptop that had VIA firewire chipset.


Thanks in advance, 

Aleksandar


.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 8, 2012)

I have an older Mini at home and a 1DsII - will give it a shot and reply with the info.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 8, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> I have an older Mini at home and a 1DsII - will give it a shot and reply with the info.



That would be great!

Thanks a lot!



.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, be sure to check with the software you would be using to tether. If you buy a new Mac Mini, it will come with MAC OSX 10.8 (Mountain Lion) which is very new. Canon hasn't fully caught up yet, and a lot of their software is not yet compatible...including tethering for 5D3 and 1DX.. Can't say for your camera.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 8, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> Also, be sure to check with the software you would be using to tether. If you buy a new Mac Mini, it will come with MAC OSX 10.8 (Mountain Lion) which is very new. Canon hasn't fully caught up yet, and a lot of their software is not yet compatible...including tethering for 5D3 and 1DX.. Can't say for your camera.



My camera is an old model, 
Canon is not supporting it anymore with the latest EOS utility, 
so I must use older OSX and an old Mini.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 9, 2012)

EOS Utility 2.10.2
Mac 10.6.8
MacMini2,1 (Core2 Duo)

Works like a champ 

Also, using a hard drive (iomega external 2.5" fw400/fw800/usb2) to go from FW800 to FW400, a Macbook Pro (8,2 - 2011 thunderbolt i7) with 10.6.8 and the same EOS utility works

Let me know if you need additional info or such.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 10, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> EOS Utility 2.10.2
> Mac 10.6.8
> MacMini2,1 (Core2 Duo)
> 
> ...




Wow! Thanks a lot! 

That sounds great! 


Are you sure your EOS 1Ds is mark *II* and not III? 


Informations on Canon support pages are terribly wrong then.


http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0200154902.html


They say that EOS 1Ds Mk II is *not* supported in EOS Utility 2.10.2 - here is the list of supported cameras:

_5. Supported Models 
EOS Kiss X5 / EOS REBEL T3i / EOS 600D, EOS Kiss X50 / EOS REBEL T3 / EOS 1100D, EOS 60D, EOS Kiss X4 / EOS REBEL T2i / EOS 550D, EOS 7D, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS Kiss X3 / EOS REBEL T1i / EOS 500D, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 50D, EOS 40D, EOS Kiss F / EOS REBEL XS / EOS 1000D, EOS Kiss X2 / EOS REBEL XSi / EOS 450D, EOS-1Ds Mark III, EOS-1D Mark III_


For EOS Utility 2.10.2 and OS compatibility they say:


_System requirements

1. Supported OSes 
Mac OS X 10.5, 10.6 
Mac OS 10.5.6 users should update it to Mac OS 10.5.8 or later._

_Caution

We have discovered a problem in the connection with cameras when using EOS Utility in Mac OS 10.6.8. 
Please do not use EOS Utility if you use Mac OS 10.6.8._



Your test results will make life much easier. 

Thanks again,

Aleksandar


.


----------



## RuneL (Oct 10, 2012)

Kuja said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > EOS Utility 2.10.2
> ...



Lightroom and Capture One should support tethered capture with the 1Ds II - also, in my opinion, they are much better pieces of software for this kind of work. Capture one has a 30 day trial but is expensive. Lightroom isn't-


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 10, 2012)

16.7mp 1Ds mark II

Just learning to love it, but may need to sell it to finance a 5d3...


----------



## Bravo (Oct 17, 2012)

1DS II, connects fine tethered to a Mac Mini (Mid 2011, 2.5Ghz i5) running 10.8.2
EOS Utility version 2.7.2

However, Capture One Pro (6.4.4), still does not yet offer any support for the 1DS II (or, at least not yet with the version of the Canon SDK that is used.).

The only alternative would be to use the "monitored folder" setting within EOS Utility and, have Capture One use that same folder as it's capture location. In that way, as and when EOS Utility transfers the captured image(s) over, then Capture One can then pick it up.

Regards.


----------

